
Why hasn’t Digg made any progress? It’s worth only $164M now  - makimaki
http://venturebeat.com/2008/11/06/why-hasnt-digg-made-any-progress-its-worth-only-164m-now/
======
kqr2
Considering the financial crisis where a lot of publicly traded companies have
lost 30% of their value, losing 18% isn't all that bad.

